# 2010 X5 35d rear differential bearings



## Gabe77 (Dec 7, 2021)

i’ve got a 2010 X5 35d that has the typical pinion bearing noise I’ve got it taken apart and want to also replace the bearings on the axle in the rear differential for some reason I cannot find these bearings to save my life somebody with knowledge of this please help me out ASAP.

Bearing numbers are as follow
All have Germany stamped on them
Axle bearings: *** F-237543.02.skl
B 23209
7377 226 01
Pinion bearings
Front bearing: *** F-237542.02.skl H79
B 28709
7577 225 01
Rear pinion bearing:
*** F-237541.02.SKL H79
B 25809
7577 224 02


VIN # 5UXFF0C58ALT77349

Any info will be much appreciated


----------

